# Looking for a Phillipino Maid in Egypt



## saidmsaid

Hi, can any one help me find a Philipino maid in Cairo, i would greatly appreciate it.....


----------



## Margaret Butler

saidmsaid said:


> Hi, can any one help me find a Philipino maid in Cairo, i would greatly appreciate it.....


Hi there,

If you are living in Maadi/Digla area then you could go the CSA (Community Services Association) - they have a website also. They have lots of adverts for domestic help.

Margaret


----------



## Risunok

There is CSA (in maady) there is a board with many contacts of pilipinos and not only house keepers, updates almost every day


----------

